

Xkcd: Haskell - RyanZAG
http://www.xkcd.com/1312/

======
wting
From my perspective the Haskell community is fairly active and growing. At the
moment #haskell has 1100 users tying #python and easily beating out ##c, #c++,
#clojure, #lisp, #java, #javascript, and #ruby on Freenode.

John Carmack is exploring functional programming[0], and this is Randall
Munroe's second functional programming comic in recent weeks.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PhArSujR_A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PhArSujR_A)

[1]: [https://xkcd.com/1270/](https://xkcd.com/1270/)

------
slashnull
I'm in my happy place I'm in my happy place I'm in my happy place where
Randall made good FP language comics

[http://xkcd.com/224/](http://xkcd.com/224/)

